# Documentary - Breeding the Freshwater Angelfish - COMPLETED!



## Jazzy78910 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum but wanted to share my new Angel Documentary with anyone who's interested.

I've finally finished my newest documentary: *Breeding the Freshwater Angelfish.* It's now available on YouTube and is split into 2 parts (due to YouTubes 10min length limitations).

The Documentary is basically my experiences of breeding and growing Angelfish as a hobby. I've included details on feeding, water maintenance, sexing, establishing pairs, breeding tank setup and more.

*Here are the links to Part-1 and Part-2 of the doco:
If you have a good broadband connection, click the HQ button to the bottom-right of the video for a better quality version!









*
I hope you enjoy it, please feel free to pass comments.

Regards,
Jarrad


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats cool. Do you have plans to make it available in any other way besides youtube as a download maybe? That would make the quality so much better :thumb:


----------



## SquishyCalamari (Mar 24, 2009)

Super cool documentary dude!
=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Very informative and easy to understand. Great job. :thumb:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cool and well made . I liked the music too.


----------



## jbr230 (Sep 23, 2007)

great documentary! and nice soundtrack


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow that was excellent! Thank you so much for creating and sharing that! I gave it a 5 star rating


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm realy impressed by your documentary! I'm not much of an angel type of guy (except the leopoldi) but I realy enjoyed watching your documentary. I hope we will see more of your work later on and I think it is a very good idea to make it downloadable! Well done and thank you very much for sharing :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

Video 1 is no longer available :-?


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Jarrad.. WOW.. :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: That is amazing =D> =D> =D> . You are very talented that's for sure.. Loved the vids.. Hopefully more to come opcorn: opcorn: . Good luck. Sue


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Worth making a sticky or adding to the Library here at C-F. No waite, C-F T.V. give JoeA some competition.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow! Amazing video. Thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge of angel breeding and raising. :fish:


----------



## Josh_McFadden (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for that video! I think its really nice that you put something like that together.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## bayoucichlids (May 19, 2006)

Awesome video! opcorn:

My son and I watched it and wanted to set something up right away. That is probably the most informative and professional looking video I have seen on youtube. Love the music selection too. :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Jazzy78910 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone, for the kind comments! I'll be sure to let ya's know when the next video is released.

Jarrad


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

this documentary is fantastic! im looking to set up an angel breeding programme in the summer with two 55g tanks with removable dividers, hopefully itl work for me


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Absolutely Incredible. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> I keep Malawi and Tanganyikan tanks, and stumbled across your video. It definitely makes me want to set up an Angel tank. (Don't tell my husband) Those guys are beauties!


----------



## blodhi74 (Oct 4, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## luvmyspoiledfish (May 9, 2009)

Super awesome! :fish: Great information and inspiration!


----------

